# 31 days and still nothing in the mail.



## longtimegrower (Jan 28, 2008)

What was i talking about.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 28, 2008)

I would keep pestering him....31 days...that is prolly lost in the mail somewhere. Might get it all seeds crushed package wet and who knows what...USPS=snail mail
Hope they weren't top shelf genetics.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 28, 2008)

It is highly possible for packages to do a burton at christmas time. I wouldn't put it down to the doc.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2008)

A letter will usually come about 2 weeks after confiscation


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd keep on contacting the doc. I just received an order after 6 days. Some MP5K, Sweet Afghani Delicious, Northern lights and Ata Tundra(1 cracked).


----------



## godtea (Jan 29, 2008)

What's a burton?


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2008)

a magician, famous for disappearing


----------



## godtea (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought the Doc wasn't sending to us anymore


----------



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

Godtea is right Doc Chronic is done with the US shipments....yet another one falls by the wayside


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Feb 3, 2008)

is da bomb 5 days to my little grass shack and i salute the DR. for the job well done, time for me to put in work shivashahti2--purplewreck        doc is da big kahuna


----------

